# notes review



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

has anyone had any experience with asking a clinic abroad to review the notes from your previous attempts without you being present? I am quite happy with my clinic but they are quite conservative (which was actually one of the reasons to go with them in the first place). My only concern is that it might confuse me even more. 

Thanks and good luck to you all ,

langue


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello.  I sent very complete questionaires to most of the clinic that I was thinking of going to after making initial contact.  Usually it was the clinic that asked for it before they would discuss furhter.  I only had a bad experience in one case where a clinic was very arrogant and said they refused to discuss anything unless I came in person.  He was very rude and it put me off immediately.  Foreign clinics I would hope expect you to tell them as much as you can about your previous treatments before you come for a visit.  Usually it is best to go for an initial consultation, exams, and get meds but this is not always possible and many clinics are used to doing all pre treatment work by email and telephone.
I hope thqat helps.
Bonnie


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you so much, Bonnie. I wasn't sure how prepared clinics are to work with a patient from abroad without initial consultation. I am shortlisting clinics at the moment which would be happy to investigate in depth including immunuty issues etc. In short I am looking for a Dr House.  

Good luck with pregnancy  

langue


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Altra Vita worked quite happily with our UK notes and those from CERAM.

We needed more tests eventually but they were fine for the preliminary work.

A&E


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi A&E (??),

AltraVita is filed under hardcore category   and am planning to try them for DE. I was a bit confused by info on their website when they suggest all the tests done during one cycle. Thought it was a bit intense.

Thanks  ,

langue


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi langue

I recently had tx at IVI Alicante, and they e mailed me a form to fill in, anything I could not fill in or was unsure of I asked my consultant at the London clinic I had used on previous attempts to assist me. Had I gone abroad to have tx with my own eggs its possible they may have asked for a copy of my med notes. Because I was moving on to DE they did alot of tests themselves when we flew out for our 1st consultation.

Vanilla x


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello Vanilla,

I was researching Spanish clinics for the next ICSI go. 

Congrats on your pregnancy,

langue


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, I wholeheartedly recommend IVI Alicante  

Good luck in your research. 

Vanilla xxxx


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi i am at IM Barcelona. after initial appt and we said yes we emailed all we could get of previous tests, investigations and treatment. we had already opted for De so they just needed to know about the state of my insides  and DH sperm.

i have been researching immune issues and IM have been no help in that. i have had tests done by GP in UK and found specialist myself for treatment for those problems.


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi coconutkym,

yep, just realized that most European clinics will be of no help should I want to have immunological issues investigated. I was thinking of doing something similar to you but not with my next FET. Did you inform your clinic that you are planning to do FET with steroids? Not quite sure how to be treated essentially by 2 doctors in one cycle.

Good luck with September FET  ,

langue


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

thank you langue.  IM just saiod they were happy to transfer frosties and would work with any other treatment i was having.  a bit cruel but basically the clinic just provides the eggs and then stores frosties.

i see dr paul armstrong at portland hiopsital for my immune issues. he costs £170 per consuult and u  can get an appt in about a week,. hospital is 10 mmins walk from euston. beware there are lots of pg women he sees there too.

luv coco


----------

